
Show HN: This is how GitHub 500 page looks like - softvar
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1h6of0fyqj1z66r/Screenshot%202017-01-12%2013.40.55.png?dl=0
======
wingerlang
It is neat, but this kind of content is not what "show hn" is for, unless you
made the page I guess.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.htm](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.htm)

------
Scaevolus
Github's error pages have a fun parallax mouseover effect , which this
screenshot doesn't capture!

[https://github.com/500](https://github.com/500)

[https://github.com/404](https://github.com/404)

[https://github.com/502](https://github.com/502)

~~~
clusmore
Am I missing something on the 502 page? I don't see the same parallax effect.
I'm just getting a static unicorn.

~~~
Detry322
I don't think so. Presumably if they show that page when they are overloaded,
the page must be extremely quick to load.

Notice how all of the assets (images, css) are all inlined in the HTML so your
browser doesn't make multiple requests.

